

The Missing Alias Manager - ytbryan
http://ytbryan.github.io/aka/

======
ytbryan
Hi folks, last year, I made this ruby script with thor to manage my terminal
shortcuts.

The script makes it easier to grow my aliases and improve my terminal
workflow. I'm posting this here to see how I can improve it further.

Any feedback will be appreciated!

